# Turtles-Eastern long neck vs Murray river short neck



## mrclarke72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey peeps.
Just wondering what your guys thoughts were on these two turtles. I have a tank all set up just conditioning the water , problem is i cant decide which turtle i'll get. Ive heard that the long necks are more people friendly, can be handled more whereas the murray short necks tend to shy away more. Is this true? I would of thought if you handled it from a young age it would get more people friendly , any thoughts/suggestions, what are your experiences?. Any general behaviour info would be much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Jakee (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey mate.

I have a sydney basin turtle (emydura macquarii dharuk) which is a short neck species. I personally would buy a murray short neck turtle. Shortneck turtles do get bigger then longneck turtles. Both species will eventually need to be rehomed in a pond when they get older/bigger unless you buy a 6ft tank for them. 
I find short necks wont chase fish non stop till they get it unlike the longnecks.. but short necks are aggresive feeders.
Its up to you, do alot of research on them and get the one you like. 

Cheers, Jake


----------



## mike83 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm no expert on turtles i have a Murry short neck and a saw shell they both are pretty friendly my saw shell is very scared inside the tank it will swim away all the time when u try to get it 

But once u get it out it will walk around and wont hide in its shell it will walk over your hand but still very scared to stay on the dock when u walk into the room 

My Murry short neck is smaller then my saw shell pretty friendly will swim up take food out of my fingers sits on the dock even when i walk into the room still sits there still gets abut scared at times and will go back into the water but most the time just sits their and watches u and outside the tank it now is allot better the used to be from me taking it out every day or two it will now walk around they really love to walk and explore hahahahah

I guess its personal preference really on what u like best I'm sure if u handled them quit often either one will be a great choice and become friendly

Hope that helps


----------



## mrclarke72 (Aug 23, 2009)

cheers, thanks for your input guys. Much appreciated. Ive been doing lots more research and ringing around and stuff, and i probably will end up going for the murray. Cant wait to get the lil fella.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 23, 2009)

id get both , i have 5 eastern long necks and im looking for some murry short necks .


----------

